# Great session with my Mark IV 22/45 Lite and my Mark III modified Hunter.



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Weather was perfect today for a practice session with temperatures in the low to mid 70s all morning. I had my Ruger Mark III with the Pac Lite barrel and compensator on it along with Hogue grips and my Mark IV with Alllchin compensator and Stoner grips. 

Both guns have the full Volquartsen Accurizine kits and the Mark IV has a Tandemkross Trigger. Each has a pull weight of 1 3/4 pounds and both have C-More Red Dot Sights on them.

I was testing for speed and accuracy at 15 yards using a 12 inch Splatterburst target for the first shot and 2 8 inch targets for followups. Speed was good, with most draw to first shot from the low ready being .8 to .9 seconds. I'm trying to get .7s so I still have a lot to practice.

Accuracy for transitions to target 2 and three were very good. I started missing a few in the beginning but after only two tries all my shots hit the black targets. This is good practice for Steel Challenge Matches.

I put 200 CCI Mini Mags through the Mark IV Lite and all worked well. With the Mark III I was shooting Federal AutoMatch ammo and had 4 failures to fire. Cases stuck in the barrel and I needed a knife to pull them out. I fired a box of 325 and was pleased with their accuracy. Good ammo for practice but not good enough for matches.


----------

